# American Loggers



## 2dogs (Feb 12, 2010)

Am I correct in thinking American Loggers is back on the air soon?


----------



## mercer_me (Feb 13, 2010)

I just wached the new comercial and it said he new season of American Loggers starts Friday February 19, 2010 at 10pm. I can't wait, American Loggers is my favorite show.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 13, 2010)

mercer_me said:


> I just wached the new comercial and it said he new season of American Loggers starts Friday February 19, 2010 at 10pm. I can't wait, American Loggers is my favorite show.



I wonder why? LOL


----------



## IcePick (Feb 13, 2010)

Anyone know if I can catch these episodes, or past episodes online? Thanks.


----------



## IcePick (Feb 20, 2010)

IcePick said:


> Anyone know if I can catch these episodes, or past episodes online? Thanks.



Full episodes online at discovery, awesome. I've watched 7 episodes in two days now. What a great show, great company, and a bunch of great men. The professionalism of these guys puts ax men to absolute shame.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Feb 20, 2010)

its was on last night tom trees


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 20, 2010)

It was on most of yesterday on Discovery channel...


----------



## rob b (Feb 20, 2010)

Good guys my brother inlaws were up there this fall, had nothing but good things to say.


----------



## Racerboy832 (Feb 27, 2010)

I think this american loggers is boring this season so far. Bring back Swamp loggers, atleast they are cutting, dragging and trucking. This loading and driving stuff is boring.


----------



## DUGs-sawshop (Feb 27, 2010)

I like this American Logger (Pelletiers). Think its the best of the logging shows yet. Good People.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 27, 2010)

I also think this show may be the best one yet , I actually like the characters enough to pay attention to them ,but I like the swamp loggers aswell .. That guy has some pretty cool equipment..


----------



## mercer_me (Feb 27, 2010)

DUGs-sawshop said:


> I like this American Logger (Pelletiers). Think its the best of the logging shows yet. Good People.



:agree2:


----------



## Fechmup (Mar 6, 2010)

I enjoyed last nights show. Since my inlaw's are from New England, they always kid me about how we deal with snow along the Mid Atlantic. In turn, I think it's hilarious how New Englander's make big a deal of temperatures in the 90's.

Their equipment was "overheating," hoses blowing, tires blowing out.  We run excators and Loaders all day long, all summer long - 95 degrees and 90% humidity. So, now it's my turn to spread the HA HA's!!! Put your sunscreen on a 1/2 hour before you go out for the day, drink a lot of water, and get over it. 

Thank you for allowing me to waste your time.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

I guess its fun to watch if you enjoy watching trucks with post poles trive around on snowey roads the whole show...


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 8, 2010)

056 kid said:


> I guess its fun to watch if you enjoy watching trucks



When it comes on I always think its the wrong show, thinking somehow Ice road truckers came on. Very little logging on the show.


----------

